# Syntek webcam driver compilation error

## Caleb9

Hello. I have Asus F3m laptop with a webcam. As far as I know (following http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_webcam) I need to use Syntek driver for it. So I emerged ctags, but when I get into syntek dir to build the driver I get this error:

```
caleb9 stk11xx-1.2.3 # make -f Makefile.standalone

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/build SUBDIRS=/root/stk11xx-1.2.3 modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-usb.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-v4l.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-sysfs.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-dev.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-buf.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-bayer.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-dev-a311.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-dev-a821.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-dev-6a31.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-dev-6a33.o

  CC [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx-dev-6a54.o

  LD [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/stk11xx-1.2.3/stk11xx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

ctags: no input files specified.

        Try `ctags --help' for a complete list of options.

make: *** [driver] Error 1

```

So there's something wrong with these ctags... If anyone had succesifully compiled this driver I would appreciate any help  :Smile: .Last edited by Caleb9 on Thu Jun 04, 2009 11:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Balage

stk11xx is not depend on ctags anymore.

Try the modified ebuild from here.

(stk11xx-1.2.3-r1.ebuild + stk11xx-1.2.3_p70.patch)

Edit: this is my first post here ever  :Smile: 

----------

## Caleb9

First post and already a solved problem!  :Wink: 

Webcam works, thanks.

----------

## Balage

You're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

## Caleb9

Unfortunately I have to open the thread again - new kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5) and it doesn't compile any more  :Sad: . I tried stk11xx version 1.4, 2.0 and 2.1. None worked:

```
 * Messages for package media-video/stk11xx-2.1.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/stk11xx-2.1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3319:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2571:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                                 CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                             LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                                             ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}             ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/stk11xx-2.1.0/work/stk11xx-2.1.0  

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/stk11xx-2.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/stk11xx-2.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * 

```

The stk11xx-2.1.0.ebuild looks like this:

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit linux-mod

DESCRIPTION="Driver for Syntek webcams"

HOMEPAGE="http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/syntekdriver/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

MODULE_NAMES="stk11xx(usb/video:)"

BUILD_TARGETS=" "

CONFIG_CHECK="VIDEO_DEV VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT"

pkg_setup() {

        linux-mod_pkg_setup

        BUILD_PARAMS="-C ${KV_DIR} SUBDIRS=${S}"

}

src_install() {

        linux-mod_src_install

        dodoc README || die "dodoc failed"

}

```

Anyone succeeded in turning on Syntek cam on this kernel?

----------

